# Curing Fridge Setup



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2016)

I am getting my curing fridge setup this holiday.

Right now I am just going for dialing in the temperature control, humidity will be next.

*Question: *

I have the InkBird ITC-308 temperature controller, the control logic has a heating differential setting and cooling differential setting. What do you guys set those temperature diffs at?

What is an acceptable low and high range for dry curing Coppa, Pancetta, sausage?

Right now I have it set at 3F differential for both heating and cooling and it is doing really well (within 3-5F high/low), I guess that is good?? I am not quite sure how much cycling of my fridge is OK?

After I get the temp dialed I am going for humidity control (probably today sometime)  My RH controller is a AGPtek[emoji]174[/emoji] WH8040.

I also have a speed control on my fan, I am going to timer control it to run once or twice a day for 15mins or so (to prevent case hardening)

How often should the fan run? Daily? Twice daily? and how long?

Thanks for feedback/suggestions.

More to come.




















Chamber 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2016


















Chamber 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2016


















Chamber 3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2016






InkBird ITC-308 temperature controller settings













Ink Bird.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2016






This is the Humidity controller an AGPtek[emoji]174[/emoji] WH8040.













Hum 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2016


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2016)

Well,  I got everything going, temperature control and humidity control!

Had a dilemma of power to my humidifier: the humidifier has a switch for power on, low, med, hi - when the controller turns the humidifier off it won't turn back on without pushing the switch button on the humidifier, boo, hiss on that note.

Fix: HaHa!... Glad my son is back on Christmas break from electrical school.

We took the humidifier apart and Ohmed the switch, took him about 20 seconds to find the two terminals to solder the switch to the ON position. (Humidifier On/Off is controlled by the RH controller now).

She is cruising now. I am going to let it go through the night and see how it looks in the morning.

If all is good, I am going to douche everything out inside with some vinegar and hang my Pancetta up, in a week I will hang the Coppa.

This is fun.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Hopefully it will work well when I put meat inside...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Had to jump the center push switch so it is ON when the power cord is plugged in.













Hum 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2016






We alarm Ohmed the back of the PCB with the button pushed and found where we needed to solder the jumper wire.













Hum 3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2016






Cruising nice now  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Hygrom Screen.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 24, 2016)

That's great.  I had to jumper my humidifier also, I had the same problem.

I have the same control for humidity that you do.

As far as a fan, my fridge doesn't havr a fan. I just open the door everyday to change out the air.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2016)

I am stoked!

The humidity has not moved more than one point up or down in the last 2hrs. I love sitting on my butt here watching the tube, watching SMF, and watching the hygrometer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Hum 4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2016


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Almost 24hrs running and a very stable system is cruising along (without meat) - Very happy so far. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I did tweak the RH down a scoche, my settings are: Temp 55F and RH 73%.













Hum 5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 25, 2016






I am going to work to organize the wires and clean the chamber tomorrow.

Then move the Pancetta to it's proper home.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 25, 2016)

I had my humidity between 70 and 75 then went 75 -80.  The higher humidity seems to work better for me.


----------

